# Breeding Kribensis



## furbycow (Aug 27, 2006)

I just got a pair of albino kribs and I'm planning on trying to breed them. I'd appreciate any suggestions of what to feed them to encourage them to spawn. Especially personal experience or success with a particular food. (Edit: I'd also like to know what kind of staple food is good for cichlids. As in, flakes, crisps, pellets, granules, etc. and what brand.)

Also, any general tips on care and personal experience on taking care of them. If you have any pictures of albino kribs especially pictures of males and females (so I can try to figure out which is which) please post them. Thanks!

Tank:
20 gallon:no gravel or substrate
Sponge filter
Power filter (the kind that hangs on the outside)
2 clay pots: one on it's side w/ the bottom cut out and the other cut in half
(there are no other fish in the tank other than the pair of kribs)


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Well as a staple I would recommend some sort of flake. Brand preferance is up to you. To condition them for spawning a good food Ive heard is live bloodworms and blackworms. Ive had success with SA apistos (not the same thing I know) with feeding live brine shrimp and chopped earthworms as well as frozen bloodworms. Live is better though, if you can.


----------

